

A $10 USB charger that steals MS keyboard strokes - jrs235
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/01/meet-keysweeper-the-10-usb-charger-that-steals-ms-keyboard-strokes/

======
rullgrus
A previous discussion regarding samy.pl/keysweeper/ can be found here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8874620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8874620)

------
Someone
_" The keyboard Kamkar tested for his research was a brand new model purchased
two weeks ago from a Best Buy store"_

Also, Microsoft's statement:

 _" In addition, users of our 2.4GHz wireless keyboard designs from July 2011
onwards are also protected"_

If both are true, that gives an interesting insight into Best Buy's inventory
management. I bet those keyboards have a lot of margin, but tying up your
capital in a keyboard for over 3 years? They should be able to do better (at
least, I would expect they do better for smartphones and the like)

Of course, this is one data point. Does anybody know whether this is normal in
electronics stores for this kind of hardware?

